
How Google’s Music-Making AI Learns from Human Minds at Festivals - sevendig
https://www.fastcompany.com/40424051/how-googles-music-making-ai-learns-from-human-minds-at-festivals
======
UXCODE
I was talking the other day that it would be convenient if AI could
automatically extract pieces of music fragmentarily. In Japan, I use the cut
music for mobile phones / smartphone incoming calls, but do you use
fragmentary music in other countries like the United States?

